# 1C

## Ledinchk

.

       .           91.01,    . 
:

  .         62.02  91.01 5000,00

   .  91.01  76. 762,71


    ,         ? ( 68.02  76.)

----------

> ,         ?


   ,  ?
 , ,   91.0*2* - 76

----------


## Ledinchk

91.02 - 76.
    ,       .

----------


## Svetlan F

, ,   -             /        .  :Confused:       .

----------

!!!!!

----------

> !!!!!


  ?

----------

,     .       ???????

----------


## Ledinchk

? :Frown:

----------


## --

> , ,   91.0*2* - 76


,          ?

----------

> ?

----------


## njufik

,             ,       ,    ?   ?
      5000  62.2    762,71  76.,      :
 62.2  91.1 5000
 91.2 ( )  76. 762.71?

----------

> ,             ,       ,    ?   ?

----------


## njufik



----------

